# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Minicentral de Ambasaguas (Leon)

## Jonasino

En el corazón de la energía renovable
http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...rgia/renovable

----------

JMTrigos (06-oct-2014)

----------

